# Platy got white stringy stuff trailing



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

My


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

it's normal its just poop my guppies and platys do it too


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Th


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Not so hasty. White, stringy faeces are *NOT NORMAL*. The faeces of a healthy fish should be a brownish-red colour.

If the faeces are like this constantly, I would suspect internal parasites or parasitic nematodes.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

ww


----------

